# Amara ebony?



## balasharc (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone ever worked with amara ebony?



 
My local wood store has some turning blocks but man it is very expen$$$$ive. I'd like to hear how workable it is before I drop some cash on it. 2"x2"x24" = $95 small 1½"x1½"x6 is $30
Thanks for any info,
John K

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2014)

Never heard of it, but looking forward to learning about it here.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 17, 2014)

John - The 2x2x24 is $142 bdft, the 1.5x1.5x6 is $320 bdft, I can't get my head around that price for anything. Both are priced more that Gabon Ebony to put things in perspective. My confidence level is shaken at about $50 Bdft. What project do you have planned at that price?


----------



## balasharc (Feb 18, 2014)

After further research to me it looks just like Macassar Ebony.... but more expensive, or just someone's way of making $$$$ by changing the name.


 Macassar Ebony

@NYWoodturner No project plan just saw a new stack of turning blanks rangeing from 1.5" sq x 6" to 2.5"sq x 24" and thought they looked cool. At the most I would get a small piece and turn something just to try it out. The ends that where not sealed where smooth as glass.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2014)

I have turned Macassar Ebony before. No doubt you will like it. It takes a polish like glass and holds detail extremely well. Be sure to show us pics of what you make!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Macassar Ebony makes beautiful pens.

Ray


----------



## indonesianwood (Feb 18, 2014)

i have work or at least touch this wood..
most specific different of amara or macassar ebony its coming from the pore of the wood..
amara has bigger pore than macassar.
and should be cheaper than the original macassar ebony..
its coming from same island where ME growth..
native people there called the amara tree is big-leaf ebony it has bigger trunk than macassar ebony and produce more heartwood than ME tree, thats why its should be cheaper than ME.
thanks :D

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2014)

Good info Arya! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## balasharc (Feb 18, 2014)

@indonesianwood thanks for the information, to bad the wood store doesn't know it should be cheaper! I may still get a small blank and make 4 pens.


----------

